# Can I amend FBARs submitted in Streamlined Procedure



## Streamlined_Mistake? (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 

As per the title, I orginally submitted the 6 years of FBARs under streamlined foreign offshore procedures (SFOP), and realized just the day before I sent them that I had other accounts which I hadn't used in years (very little value, under 1,000 USD max value but still...).

I stated on each FBAR that I was still gathering information about these accounts and stated the same on my form 14653. These are accounts which I have not used in years, but are within the mandatory 6 year period submission period.

Once I have gathered this information, can I still submit the respective amended FBARs?

Thank you!


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

You can file an amended FBAR. Per the instructions.



> If you filed your FBAR through the BSA E-Filing website and you need to amend your FBAR to correct any information, please fill out a new FBAR completely and check the Amend box in Item 1. You will need to provide your Prior Report BSA Identifier after selecting the Amend box. Your Prior Report BSA Identifier was provided to you either through email or via the BSA E-Filing System’s secure messaging feature. If your Prior Report BSA Identifier is not known, please enter 00000000000000 in the Prior Report BSA Identifier field.


Most folks probably would not bother.


----------

